# My Drone flight



## Tom 86 (Oct 13, 2021)

I hope this is the right thread to post this in.

This is one of my very first drone flights & editing with music.  My farm is straight in front of the brick house (G.K.'s house) Then all the ground to the left.  Inside all the roads.

Click on link


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey Tom, how u doing, have u had the drone up this summer??
don


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 14, 2021)

hawkdon said:


> Hey Tom, how u doing, have u had the drone up this summer??
> don


No, too many right leg problems. I might try it soon if I can get the pain down below double 10.  They have the house all done & landscaped so it sure looks a lot different.


----------



## Pete (Oct 14, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to post this in.
> 
> This is one of my very first drone flights & editing with music.  My farm is straight in front of the brick house (G.K.'s house) Then all the ground to the left.  Inside all the roads.
> 
> Click on link


Good work Tom
wish I had that much space... since moving to Texas 
i've had to give up my ham radio hobby so maybe 
i'll try replacing the radio for a drone...

keep up the good work
Pete
kl1hbalaska on youtube


----------

